

P5.js – Interaction demonstration video (hilarious without sound) - nijiko
http://hello.p5js.org/

======
striking
This p5.js thing actually looks pretty interesting. I was actually taken aback
with how well they handled interactive objects overlaid on their demo video.

The title's unnecessary though. Sure, the video's kinda zany and the chroma-
keying's terrible, but that's no reason to discount their technology. What
they made was cool. It doesn't deserve ridicule.

~~~
nijiko
It wasn't meant to discount it, I just happened to watch it without sound and
found it amusing and thought others would enjoy both the technology plus a
little humour :)

~~~
striking
Fair enough :)

